# diy led lighting



## dp12345

do anybody knows where to buy led accessories in toronto for a diy ledlighting.

thanks
dp


----------



## gucci17

What's wrong with purchasing all the parts from the states? The majority of the products are easily found from online retailers from the states.


----------



## altcharacter

If you're looking for LED goodies try Sayal.com


----------



## Qualitycontrol

Sayal does not have the selection. You need to use places like Heatsinkusa.com and ledgroupbuy.com

I have a whole list of store and places to go online as I put together a full retro


----------



## vdubber

Sayal Electronics - 3791 Victoria Park Ave, 
Active Surplus Electronics - 347 Queen Street West
Home Hardware - 304 College Street Location
Creatron - 255 College St

The home hardware is my favourite for LED's and resistors. i bought some 3W Cree LEDs for a few bucks i think


----------



## k2x5

Digikey
Mouser Electronics


----------



## Will

www.rapidled.com
www.boostled.com
worth browsing


----------



## kuopan

i saw this link before.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...rium-interior-exterior-car-W0QQAdIdZ357432225


----------



## Mr. Scruples

vdubber said:


> *Active Surplus Electronics - 347 Queen Street West*


This.

If Active Surplus doesn't have it, you don't need it


----------



## altcharacter

Active surplus doesn't have LED's for FW or SW tanks. And yes I need it!!!!


----------



## gtafragger

Depending on how much lighting you want try rapid LED and check out rickets reef on youtube. He is from canada. It is a bit more expensive but worth it if you need the lighting.


----------



## Fishfur

I saw some nice LEDs in Sesco the other day. They're on Queen Elizabeth Blvd., just east of Islington, south of the Queensway.. it runs paralell with the QEW. About all I know is that the lights were rated at 6500 K, but the guy was alone and very busy and did not have time to indulge my curiosity since I was not buying any. 

I don't know the brand, but he had kits to go with them.. I was going to ask on here if anyone could tell me if there a great difference between one manufucturer and another for LEDs if they all were 6500 K. It also gave a lumens number, but I can't recall what it was, and I also don't know enough about these things to know how important the lumens would be. If anyone can tell me, I'd sure like to know.


----------



## gtafragger

*If you want serious growth RapidLED.com*

Rapid Led will get you serious growth. Get a solderless kit if you're not good with soldering. Normal LED's are .5watts per led. Rapid led's are 5Watts per led. They are SOOOOOO bright.  I have them as supplementary lighting on a reeftank where my frag rack is just to grow corals 3X faster then my 4 bulb t5-ho's. Maybe you don't need as much growth but its up to you


----------



## Fishfur

Thanks.. I learned how to solder, long ago.. and I'm good with picky details. I think I could pick it up again. But I think it will be awhile yet before I invest in LEDs. Currently I'm building something much less high tech, but less expensive too. 

Have to admit,though, the LEDs have a lot of advantages, once you get the kind with output sufficient to grow plants, being so much cheaper to run than anything else. Btw, I recall now the lumen rating on the LEDs I saw was 200 and ?, which is much, much less than the ones that will grow plants. I guess you really do get what you pay for.. hardly surprising.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gtafragger

I have a 40 gallon dimmable kit that hasnt been used but is fully assembled it if you were looking at buying something like it.


----------



## jd81

I am planning to order some LED's from aquastyle soon, let me know if you would be interested in splitting the shipping costs.


----------



## jamie

*diy l.e.d.*

http://www.de-kor.ca/led-controllers.html

I came across this... I'd like to one day create a sunset-sunrise effect with led's slowly lighting up before the flourescents come on.

They seem to be mostly landscaping fixtures, but I'm sure anything for outdoors would be suitable to work for a tank lid. Rona has some individual above counter kitchen strips. i think 3 pcs=36"= 40$ with a transformer.


----------

